# Anyone have one for sale or just the motor?



## mikecuda (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> View attachment 1388826



I'm a buyer.  The AACA Museum has one in their Inventory.  It's an AACA Senior Winner.  Here it is.        I tried to buy it.  A no go.


----------

